
Slack team chat and TrackDuck visual feedback integration - eddylt
http://blog.trackduck.com/2015/12/22/slack-team-chat-trackduck-visual-feedback-integration-is-now-official/
======
eddylt
Today Slack has added TrackDuck visual feedback and bug tracking web app to
the official integration App Directory list

